# 11:49PM Tonight!



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

My non-AltEPGed Tivo made its daily call tonight at about 8:15, and when it had finished I checked if it had downloaded any messages - it hadn't. I looked at the next scheduled call time and it was set to 11:49PM tonight (only 3.5 hours later).

I ran a manual call and it did download some new data as it took about 20 minutes to digest it, and it has set its next scheduled call time to....11:49PM tonight again. 

So, I guess that's when it (whatever it is) is going to start happening.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Does it say under system info pending restart or anything nasty like that?

Automan.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Mine is set for 10:02 tomorrow.


Alek


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo has always displayed these odd times - sometimes just hours after the last call. When the time comes it just skips over them without making the call.

Often when you force a call the previous automatic time doesn't get updated for quite a while. I think you'll find it will not make anorther call until tomorrow evening (unless you force one).

My calls were at 6.15pm and 6.20pm today - next calls displayed as Wednesday 6.17pm and 6.21pm.

Nothing looks any different after today's calls - - still lifetime sub - a lineup change there too.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Automan said:


> Does it say under system info pending restart or anything nasty like that?
> 
> Automan.


Not that I can see. But there is a new message......

Oh. Its a lineup change!


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

OzSat said:


> TiVo has always displayed these odd times - sometimes just hours after the last call. When the time comes it just skips over them without making the call.
> 
> Often when you force a call the previous automatic time doesn't get updated for quite a while. I think you'll find it will not make anorther call until tomorrow evening (unless you force one).


Ah well. Maybe nothing then. Just thought it was a bit odd tonight. Not that bothered - just interested really. I've already switched 1 Tivo over and will do this one when necessary.


----------



## fallingditch (Dec 4, 2004)

Did my last call at 9:35 pm from my un-altepged box tonight. Downloading for 30 mins, then 80 minutes unpacking. Nothing out of the ordinary as far as I could see ...


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

Forced daily call over network, finished at 01:02 and no difference from normal.
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it'll only be June 1st in TiVoland at 8am UK time.

wonder if i can get the cable back in and get a final, final dl done in 10 minutes


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Indeed, I wonder which box will have run the last ever UK Tivo setup?

Automan.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Mine has just done another day with no sign of a problem - yet.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Did it actually download any new data?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Did it actually download any new data?


Yes - another day (to 22nd June) and another line-up change.


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

I guess it's just a matter of time - Any day from now onwards.
I have a quarter to 4am dialup, so if no change, then presumably I'm "safe" for 24 hours.
Probably should unplug my phone cable, but I'll leave it for now.


----------

